# KC Brains Mango



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 11, 2008)

I wanted everyone to know my experience with KC Brains and their Mango.
I germed 5 seeds 4 sprouted (not bad.) 2 of the 4 were male and the other 2 were hermies right from the start. Now I know why the seeds are extremely cheap. :rant:


----------



## snuggles (Feb 11, 2008)

That *****, saw this earlier somewhere else. I use this Mango and I love it
xx://bcseedking.com/seeds/indoor-marijuana/bc-mango/

Which by the way happens to be their free special this month. Get one pack of 15 seeds for 50.00USD and get 10 free mango with them. I have grown their Mango since I started indoors, no hermies yet and quality smoke. Sweet and sticky. Not the one hit stuff but 2 or 3 will get you where you want to be.


----------



## dmack (Feb 12, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> That *****, saw this earlier somewhere else. I use this Mango and I love it
> 
> 
> Which by the way happens to be their free special this month. Get one pack of 15 seeds for 50.00USD and get 10 free mango with them. I have grown their Mango since I started indoors, no hermies yet and quality smoke. Sweet and sticky. Not the one hit stuff but 2 or 3 will get you where you want to be.


I bought there White widow and got Kahuna for free. Here goes the best part. They gave me 18 WW and 11 Kahuna. Nothing like free extra extra seeds. This place is great. Oh yeah. I put 10 WW in and all 10 germed perfectly


----------



## Killertea08 (May 14, 2008)

Hey you know what I had the same problem with my KC Mango I read about the strain in a book on how to grow a QP for only $100 the guy in the book grew the mango so I bought some and grew it and it was coverd with seeds so wack the smoke was decent but I could have been better.  In the book called the cannabible there are 3 versions this is in the 3rd version ed rosenthal says that the strain is very UNSTABLE with multiple phenos but your likely to get one good one.  Also in the big book of buds volume one its in there as well and KC recommends outdoor growth.


----------



## kasgrow (May 14, 2008)

I only had 2 out of 10 kc spontanica seeds germ and only one survived. I have it in flower right now. I cloned it so hopefully it is good and wasn't a total waste of money. It is a strange looking plant, different from any I have grown. I won't buy kc seeds again. I started 10 mandala seeds at the same time alongside them and all of the mandala seeds germed and grew nice.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 16, 2008)

Sorry about your experiences kasgrow and killertea, I wont buy them anymore either.


----------



## JohninWI (May 16, 2008)

I too had excellent results with BC.  I put in 6 of the 11 free Mangos, and all 6 are growing nicely right now.  6 out of 6 of the NLxHaze grew too, without problems.  Excellent service, very discreet and I'm at 100% germination so far--not bad considering it's my first try!


----------



## Barrelhse (May 16, 2008)

I've never heard a good word about KC Brains seeds.


----------



## snuggles (May 16, 2008)

Barrelhse said:
			
		

> I've never heard a good word about KC Brains seeds.


 
Me either but who knows....


----------



## gangalama (May 27, 2008)

Yah I only got hermies and males outta my pack of KC Brains Mango too! Bomb Hermie smoke though! Crazy yield potential!! Im gonna grab a few packs and see if I cant get a stable mother!!!!!!!!!!!Peace


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 28, 2008)

Crrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaappp. Lol.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 28, 2008)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> KC recommends outdoor growth.



KC is CCCCCRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPP.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 28, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> That *****, saw this earlier somewhere else. I use this Mango and I love it
> 
> 
> Which by the way happens to be their free special this month. Get one pack of 15 seeds for 50.00USD and get 10 free mango with them. I have grown their Mango since I started indoors, no hermies yet and quality smoke. Sweet and sticky. Not the one hit stuff but 2 or 3 will get you where you want to be.



Thanks bud, I will give them a try. I need to get an order in very soon. I am definately going with Satori (love it!!!!) , Aurora Indica, and WW. I think BC Mango will be a lovely addition to the family. :hubba:


----------



## brushybill (May 28, 2008)

i've been hearing a lot of good things about satori lately, are you guys growing it indoors?


----------



## kasgrow (May 28, 2008)

An update on the one spontanica seed that grew. Hermied and thrown out. A waste of time space and money. Most of the seeds were not mature looking at all but I didn't feel like trying to return them.


----------



## smokybear (May 28, 2008)

I say stay away from KC. Sounds like terrible success rate with their products. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe. Thanks for the info.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 29, 2008)

brushybill said:
			
		

> i've been hearing a lot of good things about satori lately, are you guys growing it indoors?



Yeah I have grown it indoors but I am going to try and find a spot for a couple outside.


----------



## juice meat (Jul 19, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> KC is CCCCCRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPP.




we have had awesome turnouts with KC Brains X Mango and KC33 X Sweet Jesus B grown indoors with canna nutes, peat/perlite medium, and 1000w hps to flower with


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 19, 2008)

well ive grown a couple of thier strains, the master kush and kc-33. they were good for the money but im sure some of their stuff is junk for the price.....


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow, this thread blows my mind! I've been growing kc's mango for three years running now, and this is the first year that I had any problem with them. Not one hermi yet. Would it matter that I bought them in '05? Is it possible that they have screwed up the genetics since then?

The problem this year is that the one I female I have didn't want to come out of bud phase from preflowering. It continued to bud even after we put it back to twenty four on. It finished out and got some new growth now (it's in my journal, but the cage makes it impossible to see). My buddy that does the sexing has six or seven of them that are doing fabulous.


----------



## clodhopper (Oct 30, 2012)

Barrelhse said:
			
		

> I've never heard a good word about KC Brains seeds.


 
 I couldnt pass this thread by without posting a comment.  These responses are truly misleading and do not reflect KCbrains products.  Since 96, ive purchased and grown out nearly 200 packs of store bought seeds so i know whats out there.The people of Nothern europe would be suprised to hear these reviews as brains is probably the top selling breeder there.  He's their hero and his strains are very popular.

I grew my first pack of KC33 in 1996.  I grew it outdoors and to this day ranks as one of the top outdoor strains available on the market. My notes indicate ive purchased nearly 20 packs of brains strains.  Ive never had a hermie in any pack.  Germination rates have remained normal as with other strains.  Germed at 76 degrees farenheit, there is always an 80-90% germ rate consistently over years.

Kc Brains is the only breeder on the retail market breeding for outdoor strains and outdoor growers.     Many of his strains are bred for outdoor and he uses a very large brazilain male in much of his  breeding and a number of his plants reach 14 feet or more outdoors and are somewhat difficult to grow indoors even for experienced grower.s

Kc brains is the top, #1 breeder for outdoor strains.  He doesnt have an equal in the business anywhere.  33, spontanica, tnr and Ledo are perhaps the most hardy, vigorous, disease resistant plants that are available anywhere on the market.    

Ive been growing for 40 yrs and i know quality and i know cannabis.  Brains is one of a 1/2 dozen breeders i purchase from.  It sometimes takes an experienced eye to see the diamonds in the rough and an experienced hand to polish them.   Newbie eyes see these gems and say, "ah, its just glass", and toss it aside.

Ps.  I just wanted to add that Brains prices are low because he is a proud socialist that doesnt beleive in capitalism or profit making.  He's a bit eccentric and often has difficulty when dealing with public matters and advertising.   He rants againt the seed banks for selling his seeds at a profit.  H e is a master gardener with a ph.d  in botany.


----------



## rebel (Sep 8, 2013)

Im same area as clodhopper and must agree with him on Kc strain. 
a buddy grew kc36 and as good as anything else thats been grown here.
im lining up with kc 36, ledo uno, and BC for next spring.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 11, 2013)

More like a gemologist that sees the inclusions hopper.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 14, 2013)

I never could get KC Brains seeds to grow, which was why I switched to Nirvana Papaya (formerly called Mango).  It may be that the strains can only grow outdoors, though I have grown "outdoor" beans indoors that grew great because nobody told the beans that they could not grow indoors.


----------

